# Guppies dying



## pilotdog68 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a new tank. I never tested the tank, but I used a cycle booster and PH corrector then waited till the water clouded with bacteria bloom and went back to clear before adding fish. (I know I should have spent more time cycling, but my wife didn't want to wait more than aweek to get fish)

I originally had 3 male Platys, 4 male guppies and 1 SAE. I have been doing 30% water changes twice a week, conditioning wih Prime.Within the first day, one of the cobra guppies started acting lethargic and just floated at the top of the tank tilted to one side. I took him back to the store but he was dead before i got there.

Now 5 days later I have 2 other guppies acting similarly. They are both just floating at the top of the tank, and they haven't eaten in 2 days. They both look bloated, so I tried to give them peas, but they wouldnt eat it. Now one of them has what looks like a very thick white poop sticking a tiny amount out of him, and overnight it developed what appears to be a fuzzy mold substance. It also looks similar to a few pictures I've seen of egg sacs produced by worms.

It's confusing to me why the guppies are being affected but the rest of the fish are thriving.

I'm just hoping its not going to spoil my whole tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be an issue with the guppies themselves and no real fault of your own. 

What is the water params? Ammonia/ Nitrite/ nitrate and how are you acclimating, what is the filtration and did you use dechlorinator? 

Welcome to the forum, too!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank size and total population and pH would be helpful also.
Many have had issues with guppies.Sounds hard to believe(easiest fish in the world{NO}) ,but is true.
The all male tank may have brought on stress related disease,and how much bigger are the platies then guppies/


----------



## pilotdog68 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll get a test kit tonight and post the results. It's a 10 gal tank (yes, I know now that I'm overstocked)

I use Seachem Prime with water changes

I have a small sponge/box filter and a small canister filter.

The guppies also came from 2 different tanks at the pet store

The Platys are currently only a tiny bit bigger than the guppy's. If you're thinking about bullying/stress, The one healthy guppy is the smallest fish I have, and he's the only one that chases the other fish (he only chases the Platys)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Still the same shipper. Could be genetics involved as much as water and such. Sometimes fish have weaker genes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Try to get a liquid (with glass vial) test kit.
Most here use API master freshwater test kit.Has several of the important test in one kit.
Strips are known to be innaccurate,yet many of the box stores use them(tells me they are cheaper also).
API Freshwater Master Test Kit | eBay
This iswhat I'm talikng about.
Unfortunatley it cost a little more at store.


----------

